# Newly aquired wood, but some of it I can't identify



## Woodworking Vet (May 11, 2017)

Here is some of the wood I brought home from a guy that decided he didn't like turning. There is some figured maple, a large madrone burl, oak, walnut, one cocobolo bowl blank and some sepele. But there is also some wood I can't identify and was wondering if I could get some help. 










Here is the first wood I need help identifying. There are several short blanks and three or four long boards. The wood is very dense, hard and heavy.










This is the second piece I could use help identifying. Its a lighter weight wood.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## phinds (May 11, 2017)

first one is probably cocobolo but not 100% sure, 2nd one almost certainly cherry. If want a more certain ID on the first one, sand the end grain and get a closeup

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Palaswood (May 11, 2017)

phinds you beat me to it. I convinced him to post these, but I could have ID'd those for you if you'd sent them. Straight grained Cocobolo (mexican rosewood) and American Black cherry.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Woodworking Vet (May 11, 2017)

Thank you guys.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Palaswood (May 11, 2017)

gorgeous haul. That should give you plenty of turning pleasure for weeks and months to come. 
Interested to see what you turn with it on your BRAND NEW (to you) Jet 1642 lathe


----------



## Woodworking Vet (May 11, 2017)

Palaswood said:


> Interested to see what you turn with it on your BRAND NEW (to you) Jet 1642 lathe



Well, it might be a while before I turn a finished item on it as I don't have a chuck that will fit the larger threads. And I spent a bit beyond my budget so it might be a bit before I can afford a new chuck. Of course I can always turn on centers or with a faceplate I suppose. First I have to move things around to fit the lathe, then clean the shop, then find a place to stash all the wood. Then I have to go cut some black locust for a few of you guys. I need 30 hours in a day, not 24.


----------



## Palaswood (May 11, 2017)

Oh gosh, i feel your pain. I'm lucky to get 2 -3 hours in the shop before/after work.
I have a baby boy coming in June (or SOONER!) and I'm sure that shop time will quickly be nonexistant.
You can use glueblocks too for the faceplate, so you dont have to drill your wood directly, just glue a piece of paper bag between the sacrificial glue block that you screw into the face plate and the turning block.
What size threads does that have?


----------



## Woodworking Vet (May 11, 2017)

Congratulations on your new addition to the family! 

I'm usually in the shop four to eight hours a day most days of the week. Its the best therapy I've ever had in 27 years for my ptsd. There are times I need a break or have an issue come up but I try to get in there most days. The threads on the Jet are 1 1/4" x 8 where as my old lathe was 1"x8. The Nova G3 reversible chuck doesn't have a replaceable insert. Just something I didn't think about when I was wanting to upgrade (the need to upgrade some of the accessories). I do use glue blocks on occassion but I can't do any hollow forms or bowls without a chuck. oh well, just the way it goes some times. I might have to sell some of this wood so I can buy a new chuck...


----------



## Palaswood (May 11, 2017)

Thanks! And I think theres a website that lets you sell wood around here somewhere...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Nature Man (May 11, 2017)

Congrats on the treasure trove of wood! Hope you were able to finagle a good price for the stash. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Palaswood (May 11, 2017)

no @Nature Man , he bought a used lathe and the wood CAME WITH IT! (lucky bastahd)

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Lou Currier (May 11, 2017)

Woodturning therapy...nothing like it to get your mind off of things

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (May 11, 2017)

You did not happen to get some wood from an ole guy in the valley and give him a bottle opener????


----------



## Woodworking Vet (May 11, 2017)

Hey Mike! yes, that is me. But I don't remember you being old!


----------



## Tony (May 12, 2017)

Woodworking Vet said:


> Hey Mike! yes, that is me. But I don't remember you being old!



David, he must've sent his great-great-great-great-grandson to throw you off!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Woodworking Vet (May 12, 2017)

I met Mike a year ago, great guy, and received some wood from him. I have a little bit of the maple left. The persimmon was my favorite, would love to add more of that to my small stash some day. It made for some nice small bowls.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------

